# TRANSMISSION FLUID ALWAYS BLACK



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, the bad news ii there aren't any components on our transmissions easy to change. 
The good news is your transmission is probably ok. I changed my ATF out at 50K, it was black as sin and used up. But, it wasn't burned or come out with chunks.

How is the fluid being changed, drain and fills or flushes?

IMHO unless you are doing a very through fluid change every 40K, the fluid will be black. These transmission seem to be hard on the fluid because of how they shift.


----------



## Jgehoski1 (Jul 31, 2021)

Johnny B said:


> Well, the bad news ii there aren't any components on our transmissions easy to change.
> The good news is your transmission is probably ok. I changed my ATF out at 50K, it was black as sin and used up. But, it wasn't burned or come out with chunks.
> 
> How is the fluid being changed, drain and fills or flushes?
> ...


What if I put in a better flywheel and change out the casing for it


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The seals are what turn the fluid black.

Assuming they're black seals still being used.

In the old days it didn't happen till the seals wore out. Depending on usage could be low.miles or very high miles.

I had a low mileage car that went out at 78k.
I seen trucks go 300k before going bad.

Overheating the fluid would also cause it to go black. And given how hot the gen1 runs.


----------

